# [SOLVED] Random lag spikes on games



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

Whenever I play games, online or off after about 5 minutes or so of having no problems, my game will begin to lag and the frame rate will drop. I used to be able to run all these games perfectly.

Here are my specs:

Operating system: Windows Vista
Computer: Gateway system model: GM5446E
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU
1.9ghz
2636 Ram available
DirectX 10

I'm not using a wireless connection. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Download SensorsView and post your temperatures while playing a game.


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

sitting it was around 125 to 135 degrees F. and 145 when playing a game. this sound bad to me. (I won't be able to respond to further reply until about 3 hours from now sorry) (temperatures where the CPU)

Edit: HD0 temp sitting and doing nothing is 108 degrees F.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

108°F for the hard drive is rather high. Have you dusted inside your computer recently?


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

No not recently but where should I dust, everywhere?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Yes. A can of compressed air is probably the best effective method to use to clean the system.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Also, when posting temperatures, could you please post in Celcius. (We're a bit pedantic that way.)

What were the temperatures on your GPU?


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Well sitting here right now the CPU is 58C and the HD0 is 42C. I don't think this measures my "GPU", sorry.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Well your GPU temperature is very important, can you please download Everest and check what your GPU temperature is, both while idling and after playing a game for a while. - The temperatures will be located under "Computer -> Sensor"

And yes, your Hard drive is running a bit hot. As Jason09 said, cleaning out your case would be a good idea.


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Ok I downloaded Everest home edition and found the GPU, but I'm having trouble finding the temperature of it. When I open it up it says device description and then lower it says Field and the Value but everything under these categories are blank. How do i find the temperature from here?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Could you post a screenshot of what you are seeing perhaps?


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

http://s611.photobucket.com/albums/tt191/somethingsomethingsome/?action=view&current=everest.jpg

press the picture to enlarge it for a better view


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Ok, you need to click the little + sign next to "Computer" 

Then click "Sensor".


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

I got the same thing except it only has field and value on it and everything under it is blank again.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

That's kind of odd. You probably either don't have one, or it is not supported by Everest.


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Ok, so I dusted out my computer as you suggested and the temperatures of my HD0 went down to 31C. When I tried playing a game everything went smoothly, in fact, my ping went from 140 something to 5. Unfortunately after a longer time than usual the random lag occurred again, but it was shorter now. If you guys have any other suggestions or other programs I can download to tell you the temperature of my GPU I would be open to try them.


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Sorry I would use edit but now can't find it, but now sitting my HD0 is 42C again, and when I first finished playing a game and it lagged it was at 39C. I personally think its a hard drive overheating issue so if you know any other ways to lower the temperature that would be appreciated.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

I would start by deleting unnecessary programs from your computer (such as any trial versions of programs that have expired), and run a disk defragmenter.


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Its getting better but the random lag is still there, unfortunately. I defragged and deleted all games but one.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

Try running chkdsk. Note: It may take up to 90 minutes (1 hour 30 minutes.)

Go to Start>Run. Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *chkdsk c:* or in the command prompt *chkdsk C: /f*.


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

I ran the thing, not really sure what is did, but I did it. The lag started again but I've noticed something. The lag usually starts when a bunch of stuff is going on the screen at once.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

What is your PSU? You can check by opening up the computer case, and checking for a make, model, and wattage.


----------



## alwaysneedhelpa (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Random lag spikes on games*

It appears that, for the most part, the lag is gone. I only start to lag up a bit when a lot of stuff is going on, but then it immediately dies back down to the normal fps. thanks for the help


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad it's now working.:smile:


----------

